
Apple might finally let you set Chrome as the default browser in iOS 14 - melling
https://www.zdnet.com/article/apple-might-finally-let-you-set-chrome-as-the-default-browser-in-ios-14-report/
======
sitzkrieg
Shame its pointless because all browsers are forced to use webkit anyway

~~~
ToFab123
It is certainly not pointless. Chrome, edge and Firefox for ios all have many
features not found in safari. So even if they all use the same engine you will
get access to those features plus your browser settings will sync across
devices assume you use chrome, edge or Firefox on your other devices.

------
ThePowerOfFuet
Chrome? Not just no, hell no.

Wake me up if they let us set Firefox as the default.

~~~
ToFab123
The rumored change is that you can change the default browser to something
else. That includes Firefox.

------
phillipseamore
I'd rather they allowed alternate browser engines first!

